# Overnight parking in Maastricht in December



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

Hi all.
We are going to the christmas market in December and now that the Dutch have changed the rules on wildcamping was wondering wether anyone knows of a good place to park overnight. We know of the place in Tongeren but am hoping to park a little closer.
Heres hoping!!!!
Geoff and Kim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff;

Not been myself but according to this Dutch website there is (unofficial) overnight parking near the stadium...

>Campervreindelijk.nl<

>Google Map<

Otherwise, might be worth popping over the border to Aachen where there is a large stellplatze. It will be very busy for the Xmas market there as well though.

I would PM Boff (Gerhard), if there is anywhere else, he will know :wink:

Pete


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

A couple of years ago we stayed at a camp site in Valkenburg to see the Christmas markets in the caves but we also went to Mastricht on the Bus as it's not far away.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

in Maastricht itself I know no place for the night. To the east are quite a few camp sites, but during the Christmas market season you will probably have no chance without prior booking. If you want to do that, then Valkenburg would indeed be a good place. The town is very nice, has its own Christmas market, and there are good train/bus connections to both Maastricht and Aachen.

Or, go west from Maastricht and into Belgium. Tongeren is by far not the only place anymore to spend a night. Look here for more details.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Info*

Thanks for the info, just been looking for this for new year, possibly.

TM


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Re: camping in Valkenburg. Was it Camping Cauberg which is just 1 kilometre outside the town.
We stayed there two weeks ago, great site & owners very friendly & helpful. 
We also caught the bus into Maastricht, it cost 5 euros each return.
Markets in the caves in Valkenburg are fantastic.
Alan


----------

